# Solian (Amisulpride)



## cutandpaste (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this website. I have been taking Solian (Amisulpride) for about 5 years now.
Has anyone else tried this medication and what did they think? Can anyone recommend
other meds?


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

This is not a med used in the U.S., where I'm from, so I don't have any direct experience with it. It is, however, an atypical antispychotic which can be very effective against dp. Abilify, for instance, has helped me. Has this med helped your dp at all?


----------



## cutandpaste (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi There,

I've been on it for so long it is hard for me to tell. Needless to say if I forget to take it I feel pretty
bad the next day. Also, if I don't take it at the exact time each day I seem to get derealization the
next night.

I think it does help me in some regard, it helps me to concentrate much better and takes away the
fear.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You are lucky you have something that works for you.
Some can't find anything.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

cutandpaste,

Glad the Solian is helping you. You join a fairly large list of people I've encountered in which atypical antipsychotics help with dp or dr.

Dan


----------



## cutandpaste (Dec 16, 2008)

It is hard for me to know if it is actually 'helping' or not. I certainly didn't feel radically different
when I started taking it, and I still get depersonalisation feelings and occasionally derealisation
feelings. I do think it helps with motivation (getting out of the house etc, and concentration, 
and possibly takes away some of the fear). I've never met anyone in real life that had depersonalisation
so I don't know how others cope, and it is hard for me to know if others would cope better or worse
given my exact symptoms.


----------



## MajorTom (Dec 17, 2008)

cutandpaste said:


> It is hard for me to know if it is actually 'helping' or not. I certainly didn't feel radically different
> when I started taking it, and I still get depersonalisation feelings and occasionally derealisation
> feelings. I do think it helps with motivation (getting out of the house etc, and concentration,
> and possibly takes away some of the fear). I've never met anyone in real life that had depersonalisation
> ...


I'm from the UK and was on Sulpiride for 10 years. It worked wonders for EVERYTHING for me - DP/DR, suicidal dep, intermittent psychosis, HPPD, you name it. I actually managed to work abroad, study at graduate level, make loads more friends, etc - feel 'normal'!

However, they had to switch me to Seroquel in Jan for hormonal reasons...Ugh. Back came the DP/DR, HPPD, etc. I have to avoid pretty much anything depressant/psychoactive just to feel ok, it seems. On Sulpiride I could drink, smoke, etc, no probs...OH, if only it didn't have those long-term dangerous physical side effects that I ended up with...

P.S. Sulpiride is the older version of Amisulpiride. It's not exactly an AAP, more a benzamide that targets different receptors although please don't ask me to explain how! See Wikipedia..Not quite sure if Amisulpiride targets the same receptors since it is a newer version.

good luck


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Majortom,

Thanks for sharing your success (mostly successful anyway) story about the Sulpiride. If this antipsychotic worked for you and Seroquel is not working it may be worth it to try some others such as abilify or risperdal.

Best of luck,
Dan


----------



## MajorTom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Dan.

I tried Abilify back in 2004 and it was too anxiety-inducing. I had hyperprolactinaemia from the Sulpiride and, unfortunately, Risperidone causes that, too.

Oh well, I am feeling better and am going to see an Oxford Uni world expert on the subject soon, so feeling v lucky! Was probably good for me to give up drinking and smoking anyway, and focus on good , creative things, hard exercise and stuff like reading and meditation. Silver linings!

Hope you are well


----------



## cutandpaste (Dec 16, 2008)

Major Tom, sorry to hear about your experiences with the older medication. It will be interesting to hear what the Oxford Uni expert says to you about things. Obviously there is little (medically) known about this condition and how to treat it. What's interesting is that Solian wasn't even around in Australia when I first got sick. I was on Risperidone (spelling) for about 2 years, which was nasty stuff in my opinion. I am currently on 200mgs of Solian, and I guess my condition is somewhat stable. I just finished a year of full time study in 2008 with a LOT of effort, I guess I am more fortunate than some, it is hard for me to tell.


----------



## cipher (Jan 25, 2011)

I am using amisulpride .. low dosage now.. I think it is helping me..


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

ThreePlateDan said:


> Majortom,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your success (mostly successful anyway) story about the Sulpiride. If this antipsychotic worked for you and Seroquel is not working it may be worth it to try some others such as abilify or risperdal.
> 
> ...


I don't want the burst his bubble, but the effect he felt sounds particular to benzamide neuroleptics. They have a particular action on GHB receptors.

That's why on another thread I brought Xyrem as a possible drug for the treatment of DP.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

cipher said:


> I am using amisulpride .. low dosage now.. I think it is helping me..


Trust your psychiatrist, benzamide neuroleptics should be tried more often on DP.


----------

